# NIE, Residency, Padron, etc.



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

We are a family of 5 moving to CDS in late August. I have been researching what exactly we have to do to register and settle down and would like to check with you I have everything covered. I also have a few questions.

So, here's what I think we should do:

1. Arrive to Spain, pick up the hire car and stay in a holiday rental apartment for up to 16 days.

2. Look for a long term rental. I plan to make some appointments prior to our arrival to Malaga. Move to the long term rental ASAP.

3. As soon as we find the long term rental and get the rental agreement, purchase the private health insurance. They need our Spanish address for it and I am not sure if I can receive mail in the holiday apartment.

4. Apply for NIE and register as EU citizen in Spain. 

- I understand the EX-18 form is used to register for residency and apply for NIE at the same time - is this correct?
- Will we have to fill in an EX-18 form for each member of our family including children, or just me and my wife?
- Should I use the EX-15 form for NIE and separate EX-18 forms for residency?

I own a business in the UK and my wife is one of the employees. I can produce payslips to prove the income, bank statements, etc. I hope they will accept all these in English.

5. Register on Padron. I believe I will need NIE for that?


Does it sound about right? I know we will have 3 months to register for residency but I want to do everything as soon as possible.

How long does it usually take to get the residency registration?

Thank you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It took just over an hour for us to get our NIE and Residencia. I think it cost 10 euros.

By contrast, in Prague I made two pointless and frustrating visits to the Foreign Police and ended up paying around £250 to an 'agency' who got the document for me - it should have been free.

I'm pretty sure you have to fill in a form for each applicant. There is a form you can download from one of the stickies on this Board. It was very helpful to have filled this in in advance.

This was four years ago though and I know things have changed.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> It took just over an hour for us to get our NIE and Residencia. I think it cost 10 euros.


This doesn't sound too bad!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> We are a family of 5 moving to CDS in late August. I have been researching what exactly we have to do to register and settle down and would like to check with you I have everything covered. I also have a few questions.
> 
> So, here's what I think we should do:
> 
> ...


you'll be registering as _residents_ rather than _citizens_ - but yes, an EX18 each which is for the combined NIE/resident cert - might as well do all at once

some areas are insisting on the resident cert for padrón - some apparently accept rental contract & passport

it will be interesting to know what they accept for income proof, but indications are that bank statements are fine

when you do register, please please please let us know how you got on on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/120835-changes-residency-requirements-specific-examples.html#post857852


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you'll be registering as _residents_ rather than _citizens_


Yes, that's what I meant.


xabiachica said:


> when you do register, please please please let us know how you got on on this thread


Will do. ;-)


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

How long does it usually take to get the NIE and Residence Certificate as an EU resident (after handing in the EX-18 forms, assuming all proofs of income and health insurance are accepted)?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sadlybroke said:


> This doesn't sound too bad!


Took me six months


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> How long does it usually take to get the NIE and Residence Certificate as an EU resident (after handing in the EX-18 forms, assuming all proofs of income and health insurance are accepted)?


in our local office people are coming away with the cert on the day



Hepa said:


> Took me six months


but you're not really in Spain are you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> in our local office people are coming away with the cert on the day
> 
> 
> 
> but you're not really in Spain are you



All right Godo, I see you are in a mischievous mood.

We are in fact neither part of Spain nor part of Africa, but part of Macaronesia, see the link,

Proyecto INDICE INTERREG IIIB


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> All right Godo, I see you are in a mischievous mood.
> 
> We are in fact neither part of Spain nor part of Africa, but part of Macaronesia, see the link,
> 
> Proyecto INDICE INTERREG IIIB


I never knew that before !!!







this macaronesia.............. does it come with cheesia saucia?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> How long does it usually take to get the NIE and Residence Certificate as an EU resident (after handing in the EX-18 forms, assuming all proofs of income and health insurance are accepted)?


It must vary from region to region -or even town to town.

As I said, it took us an hour including a trip to a nearby bank to pay our 10 euros.
The police in EStepona operate a ticket system, I thinkthey hande out fifty tickets each day.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It must vary from region to region -or even town to town.
> I thinkthey hande out fifty tickets each day.


50 , for barely 6 hours work. There isn't any hope is there? Do they only employ one person? Tickets shouldn't be handed out they should just be working until closing time.

It just shows the contempt that they have for the general public. that's what you will continue to get until people start making complaints each & every time.

"How long does it usually take to get the NIE and Residence Certificate as an EU resident (after handing in the EX-18 forms, assuming all proofs of income and health insurance are accepted)? "

Legally the have to supply it on the spot, no return journeys , no inconvenience to the citizen whatsoever.


----------

